# 58th wedding anniversary



## HA (Jul 16, 2007)

:heart::heart:  My mom and dad had their 58th wedding anniversary yesterday! I drove to the town where my dad lives and brought him to Toronto so he could visit my mom on the cardiac unit. She had her aorta valve replaced. 

My dad is 80 and my mom 76. He brought her a gold ring with small diamonds and a card. My mom cried when she read the card. They sat and had their anniversary dinner over the hospital bed table while she was hooked up to an IV. It was so cute! I have pictures of the kiss.

An unexpected turn of events happened when I picked up my dad who had his back pack ready to go and vehemently said that he was not coming home without her. We booked a hotel room just down the street from the hospital and they give patient rates to those from outside the city. Now he can walk very slowly to see mom whenever and for as long as he wishes.

She is doing very well and may be going home today or tomorrow.:heart::heart:


----------



## Halo (Jul 16, 2007)

That is so romantic and cute.  It is also great to hear about your mom getting out of the hospital. :clap:


----------



## Retired (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for sharing such a touching story about your parents, Judy.  I am sure you are cherishing and savouring every moment such as this as these will become your treasure trove of memories when they move on.

You are especially fortunate to be able to enjoy thier company together during their later years, as many of us lost our fathers ahead of our mothers or visa versa.

Love blossoms in a couple later years to a degree not experienced in youth, so having the opportunity to witness the true love of your parents is indeed a gift from above.


----------



## ThatLady (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your mother is doing well and will be home soon! That's wonderful news! Your parents sound as though they're devoted to one another. They're very lucky people to have found such joy in one another.


----------



## ladylore (Jul 17, 2007)

That is so cool! Love is great when it works 

Made my morning, thanks for sharing that. 

Ladylore


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 17, 2007)

How sweet. Congratulations to them and I hope your mom gets well soon.


----------



## Peanut (Jul 17, 2007)

:heart:Wow, true love really does endure and overcome all.  TSOW is right, that is really an incredibly touching story.  :heart:  Happy anniversary to them!


----------



## just mary (Jul 18, 2007)

That is wonderful Judy and so nice to hear.  Sharing your life and your love with the same person over so many years must create an amazing bond. They must be a couple of amazing people.  Tell them congratulations for me.

And I hope your Mom is feeling better too.

Take care,

jm


----------



## Auburn (Jul 27, 2007)

That has to be one of the sweetest things I have ever read.  I am so glad your Mom is doing well.  I can only imagine how well she will do having her sweetheart so close to her now. I hope that she gets to go home soon.  All my best to you and your sweet parents.  They are an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 28, 2007)

Your story made me misty eyed, Judy. Congratulations to you and to both of your parents.

58 years! Wow!


----------

